# Smith & Wesson 19-4



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:supz: Man I am one happy shooter for sure. I took my S&W model 19-4 to the range today and it shoots great. :mrgreen: I had the used guns worry's. It didn't take about six shots to cure that. Somebody who new what he was doing has worked on this gun. The trigger is smooth as silk, and it hit's right where you point it. I can't beleive I have had a streak of good luck. I am buying Lotto tickets this week for sure.:mrgreen: This gun is shooting as good as my old trusted Python. Single or double action, it's on the money.:mrgreen: 
:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's Smith & Wesson quality for you.

Glad you love it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know you right Revolver. I haven't owned a Smith revolver in about 25 yrs. This one has been worked on by someone who knows what he is doing. The trigger is as crisp and clean as you would want it. Smooth as silk. Double action is a snap, even with full house loads. The last Smith I owned was about the time this puppy was new.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Beautiful weapon you have right there


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks L8models. I got a 6" Colt Python that was bought new in 1978, and this Smith is every bit as slick as it, shooting wise. It's got some holster ware, and few scraps, but all in all not bad. I am happy with it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, that's a beauty! Glad you are making fast friends with it! There is really something about the S&W revolvers that are a touch older. I'm not so good with the any of them unless it's my old boy. He's about 10 years old, give or take a year or two, and he's the best shooting gun I have ever used. 

Many happy years with your new gun, man!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Sucklead. I am looking way down the road, but I hope to get a new 686 4" barrel some day. I can't help it I like a revolver for the range, shooting .357s. I just let my Ruger SP-101 go last weekend.


----------

